# Canon MP800R qui s'éteint aussitôt allumée ?



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 
ce matin quand j'ai appuyé sur le bouton "on" de mon imprimante elle s'est allumée puis éteinte aussitôt ! 
je ré-appuie sur "on" mais rien ne se passe. 
je débranche puis rebranche la machine, j'appuie sur "on" et là, même réaction: elle s'allume puis s'éteint instantanément. 
et puis plus rien. il me faut la débrancher puis rebrancher pour avoir à nouveau cette réaction "fugitive" 
Qu'en pensez vous ? 
Merci 

PS: Le site agréé pour les réparations Canon se contente de me  répondre que cette machine n'est plus réparable. (sa sortie est de 2006:  Où est donc passée l'obligation de pièces détachées pendant 10 ans ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mai 2012)

Bon eh bien je vous donne le verdict:
Ce serait un composant de la platine d'alimentation qui serait en "court-circuit" ce qui se traduit par un arrêt "protecteur" de la machine !
En clair: Ce n'est pas la peine de chercher à réparer car, vu le comparatif des coûts "réparation-Achat neuf" vaut mieux acheter une imprimante neuve...Ce que je vais faire !
Mais il semblerait aussi que ce genre (méthode) de panne ne soit pas isolé (loin de là !!) 
Donc et en conclusion: Si la vie de mon imprimante doit être trop courte pour de multiples raisons (à l'insu de mon plein grès ) je ne vais pas me gêner à utiliser des cartouches compatibles et/ou autres astuces elles aussi compatibles ! 
Bonne soirée,


----------

